# Industry News: DJI announces the DJI Mini 3 Pro



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 10, 2022)

> DJI Mini 3 Pro Redefines What a Sub-249g Camera Drone Can Do
> Lightweight, portable and powerful, DJI Mini 3 Pro is embedded with a full range of features as the first high-end product of the DJI Mini series
> DJI, the world’s leader in civilian drones and creative camera technology, today introduces DJI Mini 3 Pro, its most powerful lightweight and portable camera drone. Weighing less than 249 grams to be policy-friendly in many regions and countries, it delivers advanced features like 4K/60fps video, ActiveTrack, tri-directional obstacle sensing, and 90° gimbal rotation to shoot high-quality vertical imaging for social media, all while extending its flight time to well over 30 minutes. DJI Mini 3 Pro empowers users everywhere to fly mini, create big.
> “When we launched the Mini drone series in 2019, our goal was to give everyone the easiest way to see the world from above for the first time,” said Ferdinand Wolf, Creative Director at DJI. “Through their images and stories, we...



Continue reading...


----------



## LSXPhotog (May 12, 2022)

UAVs have become an integral part of what I do and it's impressive to see just how far the Mavic series (now the Mini) has come. When I was in Switzerland back in 2018 with the original Mavic Air (I still love that drone) the photos I got look decent enough, but that camera struggled with flair and noise/dynamic range. Now you look at the Mini 3 Pro and it's shocking what this incredibly small drone can do. It's essentially a miniature Mavic Air 2 with longer flight time, an option for a better controller, and at a significantly cheaper price.


----------



## bergstrom (May 21, 2022)

wow, with no protection for the gimbal like the mk2? Who the hell greenlit that design? Avoid. Wait for mk4


----------



## Fischer (May 21, 2022)

Ordered. Just the best thing ever to hit the mini drone market. 40 mb, f1.7, vertical shooting, tracking and forward obstical avoidance that actually works. Can't wait to start flying.


----------

